# Lush2:  unknown type name 'u_int'



## sprock (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello,

I'm trying to compile Lush2 (http://lush.sourceforge.net/) on FreeBSD 10.  I have fixed a few issues but I'm stumped by this:


```
gmake
for d in src ; \
  do ( cd $d && gmake all ) || exit ; done
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/home/rmason/Software/Lush2/lush-2.0.1/src'
gcc47 -std=gnu99 -I./gnu -I/home/rmason/Software/Lush2/lush-2.0.1/gnu/include  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DNO_DEBUG -Wall -O3 -mmmx -msse -I../include -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -c dldbfd.c
In file included from dldbfd.c:44:0:
/usr/include/sys/file.h:208:2: error: unknown type name 'u_int'
```

u_int is defined in /usr/include/sys/types.h, which is included in file.h like this:


```
#ifndef _KERNEL
#include <sys/types.h> /* XXX */
```

Can someone explain what I must do to overcome this error?

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2014)

Have a look at the old port lang/lush, specifically the patches it uses:
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/la ... iew=markup


----------



## sprock (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks, that got me  bit further.

Now it is failing like this:


```
fpu.o: In function `xfpu_untrap':
fpu.c:(.text+0x40b): undefined reference to `fegetexcept'
```

and several similar repetitions.

The man page for fegetexcept says to include fenevh, which is present in fpu.c and link against libm, which is being done.  However, nm /usr/lib/libm.a reports only fegetexceptflag.

Thanks for any help.
sprock


----------

